# Background check



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

So I have a question and I am sorry for not scanning thouroughly in the treads if it has already been answered.

I have a few nationals that want to work together but they want back ground checks.One company wants me to pay 100,another 67 and another 45.
Is there a company that I can use myself and then be able to send to these companies?Any info would be great.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

You could go on line and have them done cheaper. But then they will usually tell you that they need to use their normal companies.
If a company wants a background check, then they have to pay for it. It is the same as paying them get work. If they are charging you $50.00, they are probably paying $20 or $30.00


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I had an experience with that mess once.

I'll never do it again.


I HAD to have the check. Paid for it out of my pocket and then never got the first red cent of work for the company.
Make them pay for the check and then tell them to deduct it from your first pay check.
This way you find out who is serious and who is a tire kicker.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

I have heard some mixed reviews up here for good choice.They have been trying to get me to sign up for weeks,they say they have tons of work in Boston.The other company is MCS


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

mcs? Not the king of chargebacks but they are in the ring fighting for the title!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Well that info will help going forward,any info on good choice??


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> mcs? Not the king of chargebacks but they are in the ring fighting for the title!


Lol. You don't say.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Lol. You don't say.


The scorecards in the 8th round is a draw


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

*good choice*

i work for good choice preservation. 

they have a lot of work and they do pay, the pay is not great.. 95 winterization, 15 trip charge, 20 cyd. debris, etc.. but they do pay..

if you have any other questions email me off of this board

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

*?*

what are you waiting for buddy ?


----------

